# reviving Alocasia 'Polly'?



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I might have messed up with this one. I made an order of plants from Black Jungle and Glass Amazon, and they came before my dart viv was ready. I mounted the broms temporarily in sphagnum moss stuffed in an ice cube tray, and they all seem to be doing well with that setup. A couple of them, the Alocasia 'Polly' and Oxalis 'Silver & Gold' I left in the pot. I think I might've ended up killing the Alocasia. It started leaning over and the leaf turned yellow. I know they like their roots dry, and I thought this was the case so I replaced the soil with LECA but I'm not seeing any change. Is there any way I can revive it or is it too late (which I'm thinking it is)? 

Perhaps it's somewhat of a good thing as I have/had 9 plants, including the Alocasia, going in a 29 gal, and the Alocasia 'Polly' is a tad large for that from what I've read so far in here.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't give up too early. I have seen this happen a couple of times with Alocasias. If the root stock is healthy (and since it is from BJ there is no reason it shouldn't be), put the container with it in a humidified and damp environment but not an overly wet one and in time (probably 2-4 weeks...I have never measured) you will see a new shoot emerge that will form the basis of the next leaf. I tend to have a "plant" tank with an enclosd glass top to keep things humidified but any arrangement (clear plastic cup over the pot should work fine. Try it, your patience will be rewarded.

On another note, as you point out, the Polly is likely going to get too large for your 29 gallon viv. Our Polly is an absolute monster and it is only a small one.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Shouldnt Alocoasia Polly "Amazonicus" be basically a house plant, and do just fine outside the viv, or is that Colorado air just murder. I second elmo here, i have cut an alocasia polly (from BJ) off at the bottom cause it was massive and i had three together in a 44 corner. A little down the road it just popped back up, and then others would pop up beside it, these are really cool plants. That purple underside is crazy.


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm currently housing all the plants in a spare tank covered with plastic wrap to keep the humidity in. The air here in Denver is very dry, and can be harsh on a plant that is not built to tolerate that. Right about the time the Alocasia keeled over is when I removed part of the plastic wrap to put the light on the lid. So I went ahead and covered the whole lid and put the light on top. Don't worry, it's a flourescent bulb, it won't burn, I checked. Hopefully I'll see some new shoots with this plant, I really like the look of their leaves.

Jace, you can actually prune them? I was told you couldn't do that with Alocasia as they would either die or go into a long period of dormancy.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Whatever Alocasia I have grows up to the top of the viv all the time and I just cut that stalk off and there are always 2-3 more growing at the same time, so I think you'll be ok if you prune it, monkey boy


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Don't talk jive, mon. I know where you live!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Allocasias start looking dead without humidity. I put a basically "dead" one in a sealed, humid container, after cutting the stalk (only roots left basically) and one day I looked in there and I had a fresh allocasia. I also did not provide any light, it was in a clear blue sterlite on the floor.


----------

